# Medical Assistant to EMT?



## KTess11 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have asked quite a few questions regarding becoming an EMT. There are a few complications with my classes, but one that is available is becoming a medical assistant. While that isn't my career goal, I hear you can go from medical assistant to EMT. Is that true? I was wondering because I would be training in the medical field and then work my way to being an EMT correct?

Just curious
Thanks


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 20, 2014)

Sure you can, but it's not a transition course or anything. If you're a medical assistant and you want to become an EMT, you sign up for EMT school, just as if you weren't a medical assistant.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 20, 2014)

Different jobs with different training and skill sets...but you can sure do both.

Have you thought about medical school yet?


----------



## Rotor Talker (Oct 21, 2014)

Medical Assistant would help you have a good knowledge of Anatomy, Physiology, Terminology, all important areas if you want to progress on as EMT, or Medic, or whatever.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 21, 2014)

No "transfer credits" for MA to EMT.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 21, 2014)

You might get more A&P and terminology in a MA class than you would in EMT class, but in either case, it's still not going to be anywhere near as good as a full-blown A&P course.

Unfortunately, you get no transfer credit from MA to EMT. Being an MA or going through an MA course doesn't reduce the hours required for EMT certification. You will, however, learn how to take vitals in a quiet location, which is good for learning how to do it in the beginning anyway.


----------



## SJRiley (Oct 26, 2015)

What about the other way around??  EMT-B to MA??  Are there courses to go that way??


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 26, 2015)

SJRiley said:


> What about the other way around??  EMT-B to MA??  Are there courses to go that way??


Depends on the school. Some are fairly liberal with credits, but usually with military experience or transfer credits. If your EMT-B was through a college, maybe. But I don't know why you'd want to go MA. Pay is terrible and is usually an office job. Go paramedic or RN. Don't waste your time with MA.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 26, 2015)

Both are entry level positions. Depends on your career goals. Neither are much to aspire to.


----------



## Summit (Oct 26, 2015)

SJRiley said:


> What about the other way around??  EMT-B to MA??  Are there courses to go that way??


No

But in some areas, doctor's offices will use EMTs instead of MAs.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm doing both, but focusing on the emt. The things i've learned in MA school are a great supplement to my EMT knowledge. I'm doing an MA program while I get into an RN program.


----------

